# Built-In Help



## srward (Oct 21, 2005)

Need a little help here. We are building a built-in AV cabinet and working with the stair landing at left and leaving enough room for entry from the right. I wanted more than just the TV space in the upper, so I added a 12-inch wide shelf at left, which also helps push the TV more to the wall's center. 

The wife has concern about it not being:
a. symmetrical
b. the shelf being too narrow

Short of tearing out the whole thing (major pain in the *****). Do any of you see something I don't that could help the upper?

P.S. I think it looks fine, but my opinion matters little here.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think her point is valid, especially considering that the bottom door openings are all three the same size and symmetrical. You really don't have many options, add a 12" shelf are on the right and make the tv opening smaller to match the left side or remove the shelving area on the left. Option 2 is going to end up with a very large opening for the tv. Good luck, looks nice.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Great if you're going for a contemporary look but maybe probably not what the wife wants. She's already unhappy, and to her its an eyesore, better fix it now than later. She's gonna be focused on that sight every time up the stairs.


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

looks great -dont change a thing ,always find something narrow / tall for the space.. looks great now and will get better after it starts to fill with stuff.. nice job .. -bhook


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i say go symmetrical. I have done some of these and i think that it will make a difference in the end - especially after the doors are up. just my 2cents


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

leave it be and tell the old lady to get use to it! why does life have to be symmetrical?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice.
I also think your wife has a valid point and even though you could live with it we all know if your wife isn't happy with it now it will always be an eyesore to her.
My suggestion, remove the small cabinet/box on the left, add a fourth cabinet on the right(or left) then center the top section while adding a storage section on the right matching the left.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Lose the left shelf area and buy the largest TV that'll fit in there...

Blacktip Shark


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it how it fits on the left side but thinking the right needs some balance so here are a few ideas : add a narrow bookshelf or finish the wall out in wood adding trim and a ficus tree, or move the door a few feet and add some shelving.


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*narrow shelf*

i'd put 2 or 3 shelves in there and stack the Jack D. in there:doowapsta
looks good like it is.. -bhook


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I think it looks great! Throw a tree on the right and it will look just fine.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Put shelves in the space to the left of the TV space. Store CD's, DVD's and remote controls and games there. Did you wire the room for surrond sound before you put the sheetrock up? Looks good so far.


----------

